# Hope farm..



## Mikeymutt (Jun 18, 2018)

I found this place after spotting a few pics on a landscape Feb page.after quickly locating I put it on the map.fast forward a few months later me and man gone wrong were near so we decided to take the nice stroll down to it.it was a beautiful scenic setting.shame it was just one of them horrible misty mornings.not even the nice rolling mist.just pure grey.anyway there ain't too much to say about this place it's basically an old farm that's been abandoned quite a long time.speaking to a walker he was saying it's been left like this because of a big family fall out.there are two large farmhouses.neither were accessible.but I just enjoyed the while setting.plus there was old land rovers and tractors.so I was happy with them.


----------



## Tigershark (Jun 19, 2018)

nice pics and location, the lack of oil filler cap on that series 3 is really messing with my OCD though


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Jun 19, 2018)

Nice one man, probably has some nice features inside, I like the land rovers a lot and that conveyor belt (?) thing coming out of the window


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 19, 2018)

Tigershark said:


> nice pics and location, the lack of oil filler cap on that series 3 is really messing with my OCD though



Thank you mate.if I go again I will take an old cap and put it on just to ease your OCD ha ha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 19, 2018)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> Nice one man, probably has some nice features inside, I like the land rovers a lot and that conveyor belt (?) thing coming out of the window


Thank you..I have no idea of what the conveyor was used for.it was going into the top of the shed/barn.and lots of straw up there.so my guess is that it was used to transport bails up there for storage in the dry.or to feed the livestock maybe if kept underneath which looked like it had signs of use for them


----------



## smiler (Jun 19, 2018)

The conveyors saved a shit load of work, instead of humping a ton of feed up the stone staircase you just put em on the conveyors and got the job done in a quarter of the time and a fraction of the lifting, genius idea and me back is grateful for it. 
Nice One Mikey, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Very nice. Personally don't find farms too interesting but this is definitely good. 
Sad the house is inaccessible.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you smiler.i did think that was what it was used for.a simple but in the eyes of a farmer a life saver device.prob saved a lot of bad backs


----------



## HughieD (Jun 20, 2018)

That's fab that Mikey. Loving the way you've captured all the old landrovers and farm stuff.


----------



## merribrody (Jun 24, 2018)

those tractors are gorgeous and I think my taid had that model of Land Rover on the farm when I was growing up. Lovely shots.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2018)

Did you get a few nettle stings there mikey


----------



## Old Wilco (Jun 30, 2018)

Awesome looking place, many thanks.


----------

